

Marc Andreessen Is Going To Invest 'Hundreds Of Millions' More In Bitcoin - sgy
http://www.businessinsider.com/andreessen-horowitz-doubling-down-on-bitcoin-2014-3

======
mschuster91
He should just bail out MtGox, that alone would send prices sky-rocketing -
aside from the fact that a _thorough_ outside investigation, done as due
diligence checks, of the scandal would certainly find out where those BTC
actually went.

